# Hummingboard iMX6



## Phishfry (Jul 29, 2016)

I just discovered this board and see it is supported on FreeBSD.
https://www.solid-run.com/freescale-imx6-family/hummingboard/

How is it doing? Wiki says PCIe not supported, is that still the case?(Last edit Feb 2015)
Does the mSATA act right? Networking good?
I see the Edge model has M.2 SATA and PCIe with Sim slot.
Sounds nice. Not cheap.
Anybody using these?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 30, 2016)

I bit the bullet and bought a used i4Pro for 75 bucks. Will report back on the FreeBSD 11 experience.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2016)

Booted up and have an X desktop up and running with the scfb driver.
Next up MiniPCIe testing with an Atheros half card AR9380-AR5BHB112.....
HDMI works and networking seemed good.
sysutils/sysinfo only shows 2 cores, should be quad. Seems to be running slowly. Need to check CPU clock speed. Heatsink was hot after 4hrs.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 4, 2016)

No luck with the MiniPCIe slot. The mSATA on the bottom side does work. I used a 120GB module.
uBoot has to be on  the microSD card to boot. Will not boot from mSATA.
gpio's are showing but 'unkown' status.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 11, 2016)

I can confirm the GPIO's are not working on this board. Spent the day on it. Works with Debian SD card not with FreeBSD.

`gpioctl -lv` shows 31 gpio pins available but no gpioled pins. I attached my test LED to pin 11+ and 9- ground. Pin 11 works as software pin 73 on Debian after exported. On and Off after setup as an ouptput worked as expected. On Debian bootup pin 11 defaults to an off state.

So no instructions for FreeBSD header pin to software pin assignments. On boot my LED test rig is lit. So I have 31 pins to try. I turn them all into output's and then set them all to a 0 and my LED is still lit. `gpioctl -lv` shows all my settings took. All outputs with value of zero.

So the board has 26 pins physically but 31 pins showing in gpioctl. So the board led's are not showing correctly as a `gpioled` type -as they are on the other ARM platforms. That would be my guess for some of the extra 5 pins gpioctl shows that are not on the header.

On my RPi2 `gpioctl 35 1` turns on the red LED on board and `gpioctl 47 1` turns on the green LED. They show up as gpioled0 and gpioled1 in `gpioctl`.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 12, 2016)

I was just messing with FreeBSD and Raspberry Pi2 as the GPIO pinout is the same as Hummingboard. On the Pi2 Header Pin 11 shows up as software pin 17 and works as expected.


----------



## ronaldlees (Sep 12, 2016)

This is what's going on there ...

https://pinout.xyz/pinout/pin11_gpio17

It's the physical pin numbering versus the "BCM scheme".

Thanks for the info on the Hummingboard.  I've looked at it in the past.  It seems to have better memory options than the cheaper boards.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 12, 2016)

Here are the GPIO 26 Pin Header assignments for Hummingboard Base/Pro:

Pin01: 3.3V DC
Pin02: 5V DC
Pin03: GPIO3_IO18 = gpioc2 pin18
Pin04: 5V DC
Pin05: GPIO3_IO17 = gpioc2 pin17
Pin06: NEGATIVE
Pin07: GPIO1_IO01 = gpioc0 pin01
Pin08: UART TX
Pin09: NEGATIVE
Pin10: UART RX
Pin11: GPIO3_IO09 = gpioc2 pin09
Pin12: GPIO3_IO08 = gpioc2 pin08
Pin13: GPIO3_IO07 = gpioc2 pin07
Pin14: NEGATIVE
Pin15: GPIO3_IO06 = gpioc2 pin06
Pin16: GPIO7_IO02 = gpioc6 pin02
Pin17: 3.3V DC
Pin18: GPIO7_IO03 = gpioc6 pin03
Pin19: GPIO2_IO24 = gpioc1 pin24
Pin20: NEGATIVE
Pin21: GPIO2_IO25 = gpioc1 pin25
Pin22: GPIO3_IO03 = gpioc2 pin03
Pin23: GPIO2_IO23 = gpioc1 pin23
Pin24: GPIO2_IO26 = gpioc1 pin26
Pin25: NEGATIVE
Pin26: GPIO2_IO27 = gpioc1 pin27


----------

